# FAO Phil



## whitevanwoman (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi Phil 

I've just tried to PM you but I got a message saying that you couldn't receive PMs so this is what I said in my PM - I would have preferred not to post it publicly but I can't contact you otherwise

Hi Phil

I've decided to leave the forum, please could you delete my account. 

There's some really great members and I've had alot of help from some people already in the short time I've been a member but over the past week or so I've had some not so pleasant exchanges with a couple of people and so I have decided that I don't wish to put myself in that position again, and as I don't know who they are I don't want to risk bumping into them at a meet.

Keep up the good work, I think on the whole this is a great forum. For me, it was just spoiled by a small number of members. 

Cheers

WVW


----------



## n brown (Feb 8, 2012)

wvw, i think you should consider reconsidering. i felt like this not long after i'd joined because of the rowing and sniping,but decided that with a bit of help from phil and the other members it kind of self regulated,so here i still am.


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Feb 8, 2012)

phil posted something a few days ago about a different way to contact him by a ticket system?? or summat like that

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/news/16626-support-ticket-system.html


----------



## oldish hippy (Feb 8, 2012)

you beat me to it ***** 

sorry to hear you feel that way about the forum and getting upset surely it will settle down dont know what has upset you


----------



## Dezi (Feb 8, 2012)

We would certainly prefer you to stay, but I understand your concerns.

Trolling by any other name is a nasty occupation carried out on all forums by a minority of members.

Winding people up, arguing for the sake of it or simply making snide remarks can be upsetting for those on the receiving end.

Whats the matter, aint you got no sense of humour?  I was only avin a larf.  We live in a free Country so I will say what I want.

Is the usual mantra of these social inadequates.

If anybody saw the tv program the other night on the subject then you realise the fine line forum administrators have to tread to stop this behaviour.

Before anybody accuses me of going over the top on this subject, just think how many members have left because of it. 

Dezi    c:


----------



## johnmac185 (Feb 8, 2012)

Don't go Jess
i was reading the thread and know who and what upset you, but you are hardy enough to take it,, think again,, will miss your banter about yourself and R T P if you go
John


----------



## Admin (Feb 8, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> Hi Phil
> 
> I've just tried to PM you but I got a message saying that you couldn't receive PMs so this is what I said in my PM - I would have preferred not to post it publicly but I can't contact you otherwise
> 
> ...



Could you please send me a message on this link so that I can get the details from you.

Contact Us - Wild Camping for Motorhomes

All requests need to go through this system now.

Phil


----------



## Bigpeetee (Feb 8, 2012)

WVW,  I too have been tempted to leave, but I felt that I am better than these minority.

Sadly, wherever you go there will always be those who try to spout on whatever their pet subject is. Usually it's just to upset someone.

Be strong and rise above them, as several of us have. You can choose to ignore these cretins. If no one argues with them, they will decline, with a little bit of help from Phil.

You seem a strong woman in many other ways and part of this forum is helping others.  Not everyone will agree with everything I say, but Hey Ho, life is too short.  A lot of these people must have very few friends.

If you do go, I for one will be sad to see you go, but the choice is yours alone, but please reconsider, after all it means that these numpties will have won.


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 8, 2012)

Please stay ...


----------



## veedubmatt (Feb 8, 2012)

its so sad to read this being new to the site
But the best thing i have ever seen on any forum is 
http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/general-chat/15880-how-ignore-user.html

and dont let people get to you 
back in my boyracer days on other forums we used to have meets of about 200 people and just did not talk the the people who only came on the forum to Wind people up 
it happends on every forum dont worry about it


----------



## Tbear (Feb 8, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> Hi Phil
> 
> I've just tried to PM you but I got a message saying that you couldn't receive PMs so this is what I said in my PM - I would have preferred not to post it publicly but I can't contact you otherwise
> 
> ...


----------



## macbob (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi Wvw, I just saw your post about leaving, I hope that you will reconsider as I for one will miss your posts. I realise that there are people on here who seem to just want to have a go at people, you only have to look at how Cool Jules was treated, he may have been wrong but he did'nt deserve what was thrown at him! (I digress).
 Anyway what I wanted to say is that there are some nice people on here with lots of good advice who will give you support when your working on your Transit, for that alone I think that it would be worth staying. If you decide to go then good luck in your new career as a trainer.


----------



## barryd (Feb 8, 2012)

The problem is that all forums encourage the odd keyboard warrier.  I wouldnt worry about bumping into any off them in real life as they will probably be all smiles and appologies.  Its the same in cars.  How many times do you see people shouting, swearing and flicking the V's from their cars at other drivers yet if they bumped into them in the street they would be "oh sorry, my fault tee hee!".  

Some people need an outlet in life to vent their spleen and a forum can often be a good way for them to do it.  I am on two other motorhome forums as well as this one and they are all the same.  Most people are ok but you get the odd tool.  Just dont rise to it.  I dont think I like the ignore button idea.  How the hell would you know what they were saying about you?

Lifes too short to get upset about some clever dick hiding behind a keyboard.  I havent seen the thread in question by the way so I am not taking sides.


----------



## Makzine (Feb 8, 2012)

Whitevanwoman,  what a shame your leaving, I've not been here long myself but find it ever more increasing on forums generally that the good people get made to feel unwelcome by the few idiots that hide behind their annomous keyboards.  I hope you will reconsider, but wish you well wherever you find yourself :wave:


John


----------



## Viktor (Feb 8, 2012)

While I understand your concerns Jess....I wouldn't worry much about running into someone who you disagreed with at a meet...there are plenty of us whom you didn't fall out with to look out for you and make sure nothing unpleasant comes of it.....and I really doubt it would even happen...as I'd imagine they wouldn't bring it up for fear of being sidelined by the rest of us.

As for their messages...just block them using the ignore function and everything they post will just.....disappear from your view.


----------



## donkey too (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't want you to leave, or you Bigpeetee, I like you both although I have yet to meet you. I hope you will change your mind. It is the people who upset you that should go. And I am unanimous in that. :idea: If you let Ruber Tramp and me know who they are we will :hammer: them for you then take you out for a :cheers: or three to cheer you up. XX


----------



## n brown (Feb 8, 2012)

plus if you don't show at stonehenge with your wiring bits you won't get your relay sorted .


----------



## Sparks (Feb 8, 2012)

macbob said:


> ....you only have to look at how Cool Jules was treated, he may have been wrong but he did'nt deserve what was thrown at him! (I digress).


Yes, that upset me, as does WVW's recent problem. Here's hoping you stick around and see if things change (I'd like to see Cooljules back as well).


----------



## deanotic (Feb 8, 2012)

To be honest , i'd thought about leaving too but for a different reason . Being a member of the other motorhome forum as well as this one i tried to choose which forum offered me what i was looking for and after much thought and head scratching i found that this forum is by far the better one , more friendly by far and certainly more fun . I look forward to logging on and having a read , and piping up if i feel i've got something to say . It must be a thankless task to keep everything running the way it should and stop unwelcome behavior when it occurs and Phil does a great job . Nevertheless things will occur from time to time and as a community we must stick together to support each other when needed .
Maybe a PM to a friend , or a contact you feel is on the same wavelength as you may help and give the support needed when you feel you've been wronged by another member of the forum !  


Now i'll get off my soapbox :bow:


----------



## patricia (Feb 8, 2012)

Don,t leave enjoy reading your views on things any problems and Phil will sort them out .


----------



## Apache Two (Feb 8, 2012)

First of all wvw sorry that you have chosen to leave the forum but as I said last week there are these members who are hell bent on destroying this forum as they have no interest in our chosen hobby..
Phil has a job on his hands to filter out the as I would call then {assholes} who are not here for the forum but for there own simply minded enjoyment of winding up people then deny that they meant it that way...Well it high time that this bunch of as****s P155ed off and let the people that are here for the interest that other on here share...and go a play with there like mined friends else where...
If I have offend anyone then sorry but this forum is not for destroying members it's here for the good of our chosen hobby...
I rest my case????
As always bulletproof vest is on and the odd stab in the back which I am sure someone will do????


----------



## Drew (Feb 8, 2012)

Don't leave just ignore those who upset you , that's what I did (although couldn't help myself and had a sneaky peek which was silly of me). Stick with it and ignore those people who are hell bent on upsetting you. :heart::heart:


----------



## vindiboy (Feb 8, 2012)

I understand that some people are more sensitive to criticism than others,and get upset more easily, personally I care  not what people say or think about me, if a reply to a thread you have posted  upsets you merely ignore the thread , there are Keyboard Warriors everywhere and all they crave is a reaction to their stupidly, they live in a small World ignore them, they hate that.


----------



## Apache Two (Feb 8, 2012)

To Jess if you are viewing this thread....
Whislt I was typing in reply to ...your leaving the forum I've burnt my dinner so you can't leave till you have bought me dinner and a nice glass or 2 of White wine...lol,???????


----------



## scampa (Feb 8, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> I've decided to leave the forum, please could you delete my account.
> 
> There's some really great members and I've had alot of help from some people already in the short time I've been a member but over the past week or so I've had some not so pleasant exchanges with a couple of people and so I have decided that I don't wish to put myself in that position again, and as I don't know who they are I don't want to risk bumping into them at a meet.
> 
> ...




Sorry to hear that wvw.   As you say, this is a great forum with plenty of well-meaning banter. Plus whenever anyone asks a serious question there is always a good supply of offers of help and advice.

We all have different styles of humour, and I'd say that the majority of it on here is only meant in fun, but as in real life, others, understandably, won't always see it in the manner intended.  You will have seen loads of examples of that in the army as well as in other walks of life. I for one often post comments that seem humorous at the time, but then later I worry that someone will take it the wrong way. If along with the "Like" facility on comments, we also had a kind of "Not very impressed" option, some misunderstandings could be sorted out, and any offence or upset avoided?  I'm not sure which particular threads or comments have upset you recently, although I could take a guess at one or two.  Would it help for you to tell us on here, so we could offer our thoughts?

There have only been a very small handful of people on here in recent months who have seemed malicious or deliberately hurtful, but as soon as other members have noticed they usually get put in their place quite quickly, before any intervention is needed by Phil.  That tiny minority of people are only doing damage to their own credibility and character, and as others have said, the rest of us shouldn't allow them to spoil things for us all.

Why don't you go along to the Southern Softies meet as planned (ok, they're not really "old relics"!), and maybe air some of your thoughts and views, while also having a good time, meeting new people and making new friends?  Then see how you feel about things afterwards? 

Best wishes for whatever you decide, but I think you should stay.


----------



## rolandrat (Feb 8, 2012)

WVW don't consider going down that road, stay with us and enjoy the true comradeship of your friends.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Feb 8, 2012)

Please don't leave us as we all will miss you very much and the goodies on this site far outweigh the baddies. As you have elected to not receive PM ask Phil how to block a member so you dont see what he has written in any post, I had to do this once (not sure this facility is still available) and it solved my problem and now I really enjoy being a part of this site. Whatever you final decision is we will all respect it but very sad if you go, I know we have never met but I have really enjoyed your posts.

John


----------



## herbenny (Feb 8, 2012)

Please dont leave the site WVW:sad: I dont know whats happened as I havent been on much the last couple of days but it would be a shame.  I was lookiing forward to meeting you at the 'southern Softies meet'  and I for one value your comments and knowledge you contribute to the site 

Jac :wave:


----------



## runnach (Feb 8, 2012)

WVW also remember that the medium of a forum is very one dimensional, No tone, Inflection on what we write,

If we write something in jest it can be easily construed as insult because only our minds interpret the message there is no body language etc etc that inherently we get the vibe for in "real life".

I have fallen foul of this both in comments I make and how I percieve comments re my posts, when in reality,the message I am trying to express couldnt be further away from the truth.



Channa


----------



## Rubbertramp (Feb 8, 2012)

donkey too said:


> :idea: If you let Ruber Tramp and me know who they are we will :hammer: them for you then take you out for a :cheers: or three to cheer you up. XX



Bruce...you remind me of my embarrassing old grandad!.....I won't be helping you to :hammer: anyone 'cause I haven't got a soft enough:hammer:. I would however, have a:cheers: with anyone and everyone! 
By the way...How did it go on the butcher's slab this week?


----------



## Teffy (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi vwv - may I add my wish that you stay on the forum?  I really enjoy reading your posts, you sound nice.  I don't know what upset you, I must have missed that.  If something sounds as if it's going to get unpleasant, I just stop reading it.  However, if someone else upsets you, just let me know and I will give them a proper mouthful.  I am one of those fairly quiet people who astonish everyone when they eventually  get mad. :mad1:
As for contacting Phil, I told him his new system was incomprehensible!


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Feb 8, 2012)

hi wvw

having just been reading All the responses from members it is obvious that you are an asset to the forum and you should reconsider, you will be missed by many, myself included as a fellow tranny owner.

tranivanman:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Feb 8, 2012)

scampa said:


> Sorry to hear that wvw.   As you say, this is a great forum with plenty of well-meaning banter. Plus whenever anyone asks a serious question there is always a good supply of offers of help and advice.
> 
> We all have different styles of humour, and I'd say that the majority of it on here is only meant in fun, but as in real life, others, understandably, won't always see it in the manner intended.  You will have seen loads of examples of that in the army as well as in other walks of life. I for one often post comments that seem humorous at the time, but then later I worry that someone will take it the wrong way. If along with the "Like" facility on comments, we also had a kind of "Not very impressed" option, some misunderstandings could be sorted out, and any offence or upset avoided?  I'm not sure which particular threads or comments have upset you recently, although I could take a guess at one or two.  Would it help for you to tell us on here, so we could offer our thoughts?
> 
> ...




well put


----------



## donkey too (Feb 9, 2012)

Rubbertramp said:


> Bruce...you remind me of my embarrassing old grandad!.....I won't be helping you to :hammer: anyone 'cause I haven't got a soft enough:hammer:. I would however, have a:cheers: with anyone and everyone!
> By the way...How did it go on the butcher's slab this week?



Hi mate, Not good on the slab I'm afraid. They just did exploratory. I am booked in for the real thing now on the 24th. Sh@@@@@g myself.  No pun intended. :wacko: They said I have to have a liquid diet and in the same breath said no alcohol. whatever are they like? :lol-049:
Have a good time this week end and sorry mate, but you've now got to drink for two of us. :cheers:


----------



## Tony Lee (Feb 9, 2012)

Might be just the innate crassness of those from the colonies, but where I come from, the usual response to those publicly  announcing their departure for reasons of personal preciousness or thin-skinness is "Watch that the door doesn't smack you on the backside on the way out.


----------



## moonshadow (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi WVW, sorry to hear you are leaving. We are new too and were looking forward to meeting you at Stonehenge (bit worried about what they are threatening to do to us newbies there!). I myself am very sensitive and worry about some of the comments on here but have decided to take them as purely fun. Was also looking forward to meeting your dog! Hope you change your mind and you come along to the meet. Sue
PS at the mo it looks like from the list below that you haven't been back on the thread to see all the support and good wishes you are receiving. I do hope you take your time to come back and read this


----------



## Justjack (Feb 9, 2012)

The amount of support shown here just proves what a cracking lot of people there are out there. I too have been quite shocked at some of the thoughtless and nasty comments that I have come across on this site that are neither clever nor amusing (though there are those who must think themselves hilarious). Since I first came across WVW I have looked forward to her posts which embrace the concept of what this site is all about.  So all I can say is PLEASE DON'T LEAVE :sad:  This site needs us ladies to give a more balanced viewpoint so please give your support to this lovely lady.


----------



## sean rua (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm just a new kid who hasn't been here five minutes, but I do hope this lady does NOT leave the forum!
  This forum is good and her posts are interesting and usually lead me to a better understanding of something useful.

Stick with it,wvw, please!


----------



## scampa (Feb 9, 2012)

If someone has WVW's email address, maybe they could send her a copy of this thread to show the support that she's getting?


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Feb 9, 2012)

*Come on WVW please please please speak to us all so we know you are still with us.*


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Feb 9, 2012)

scampa said:


> If someone has WVW's email address, maybe they could send her a copy of this thread to show the support that she's getting?



How about it Phil - we dont want to lose WVW


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Feb 9, 2012)

Guernsey Donkey said:


> How about it Phil - we dont want to lose WVW



Hi John,  ...It seems from WVW profile Phil has removed her from the Forum so apart from him possibly no one else has her E Mail address so how about it Phil explain how she can use the block post from button,

maybe she will view as a guest and read these posts but on any forum the few Troll spoil it with their posts perhaps IF WE ALL complained to Phil we could get them removed instead of such as WVW and others.
Alf


----------



## snowbirds (Feb 9, 2012)

*Wvw*

Hi wvw

very sorry to see you going and by the amount of blogs here a lot of people would like you to stay I still have problems getting around
the site and would not know how to escape with out digging a tunnel or over the wire on a motorbike. We have enjoyed your blogs so please stay. This site is a bit like working life some people you get on with and others you don't, It's like the TV program "No likie no lightie"


best of luck to you Snowbirds.






whitevanwoman said:


> Hi Phil
> 
> I've just tried to PM you but I got a message saying that you couldn't receive PMs so this is what I said in my PM - I would have preferred not to post it publicly but I can't contact you otherwise
> 
> ...


----------



## Mothman (Feb 9, 2012)

I can fully understand why WVW has left as the sarcasm can get on your nerves sometimes, so when enough is enough then thats it game over,,,


----------



## scampa (Feb 9, 2012)

Mothman said:


> I can fully understand why WVW has left as the sarcasm can get on your nerves sometimes, so when enough is enough then thats it game over,,,



Before it gets to that stage, it may help if a few members added their own views about certain comments where necessary. Often (but not always) a "sarcastic" comment may just be a different style of humour to our own, and the person who makes it will not be aware that it could be taken as hurtful or offensive.  After a few reminders, he or she should get the message before it gets out of hand?

I'd be happier to be told that any comment from me was "insensitive" rather than find out later that I'd mistakenly upset someone (which I genuinely hate to do).


----------



## Admin (Feb 9, 2012)

WVW account is still active.

I want to speak to her before I remove her account.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Feb 9, 2012)

Phil said:


> WVW account is still active.
> 
> I want to speak to her before I remove her account.



good on you Phil do your best.

ALF


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Feb 9, 2012)

Phil said:


> WVW account is still active.
> 
> I want to speak to her before I remove her account.





Alf 1 said:


> good on you Phil do your best.
> 
> ALF



Yes Phil, Please do your best to keep her on the site.


----------



## kimbowbill (Feb 9, 2012)

I have Jess's number and will contact her


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Feb 9, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> I have Jess's number and will contact her



that would be very nice of you to do, could you please explain to her the depth of support she has from the members on this site.

we would miss her an awful lot, cant spell emenssly?????

tranivanman


----------



## kimbowbill (Feb 9, 2012)

tranivanman said:


> that would be very nice of you to do, could you please explain to her the depth of support she has from the members on this site.
> 
> we would miss her an awful lot, cant spell emenssly?????
> 
> tranivanman



imensly, lol

I have spoke to jess, she is fine, i have told her about all the support she is getting. I cannot make any other comment.


----------



## n brown (Feb 9, 2012)

immensely


----------



## Firefox (Feb 9, 2012)

Have spoken to her a lot on Facebook about it and she does know, but everyone needs their own space. There are times when people are away from forums for all sorts of different reasons for months and years at a time, myself included, and here included, at least for me anyway. Sometimes life moves on, and sometimes it comes back to where you were.


----------



## kimbowbill (Feb 9, 2012)

n brown said:


> immensely



Thanks, but i was only joking, could'nt be bothered to google it, nice you found the time :lol-061:


----------



## n brown (Feb 9, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> Thanks, but i was only joking, could'nt be bothered to google it, nice you found the time :lol-061:



us pendants only too willing to help!


----------



## Neckender (Feb 9, 2012)

***** said:


> On a different matter, I find it strange that a thread like this about leaving the site gets a 5 star rating. Am I missing something?



Obviuosly wvw was a well liked member of the forum.


John.


----------



## Haaamster (Feb 9, 2012)

artheytrate said:


> Obviuosly wvw was a well liked member of the forum.
> 
> 
> John.



As is Mothman, i'm really p'd off that he's leaving as he seems like a really good sort with lots of help and info and a good sense of humour.


----------



## Admin (Feb 9, 2012)

I just wish one of them would tell me what has annoyed them enough to want to leave so that I can look into it. I have read back through recent threads and other than a couple of comments that were not directly aimed at anybody I can not see what has happened.

I am not sure if this is something that has happened on this forum or wether someone's post has been taken the wrong way.

Would someone like to click on the support button on the top bar and send me a message so I can sort this.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Feb 9, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> I have Jess's number and will contact her



Jen have you read Phils post

_I just wish one of them would tell me what has annoyed them enough to want to leave so that I can look into it. I have read back through recent threads and other than a couple of comments that were not directly aimed at anybody I can not see what has happened.

I am not sure if this is something that has happened on this forum or wether someone's post has been taken the wrong way.

Would someone like to click on the support button on the top bar and send me a message so I can sort this. _


Could you ring WvW and ask to contact Phil or get you to do it for her it will make the forum a better place if you can
Alf


----------



## kimbowbill (Feb 9, 2012)

Phil said:


> I just wish one of them would tell me what has annoyed them enough to want to leave so that I can look into it. I have read back through recent threads and other than a couple of comments that were not directly aimed at anybody I can not see what has happened.
> 
> I am not sure if this is something that has happened on this forum or wether someone's post has been taken the wrong way.
> 
> Would someone like to click on the support button on the top bar and send me a message so I can sort this.



sent you a message Phil

Jen


----------



## lotty (Feb 9, 2012)

Sorry to see you feel you have to leave. I hope you decide to stay and I get a chance to meet you? If not, happy wilding and good luck with your van and your work. *wags to Rig from Eddie* 
Lotty


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 9, 2012)

*Thank you*

After being urged by Firefox and Kimbowbill to read this thread I have done so and... well, I don't really know what to say except that I'm gobsmacked and very very touched by everyone's messages.  I would like to say thank you to everyone who has taken the time to comment and to let you know that it's much appreciated.

I have just emailed Phil with an explanation and I have, on advice from a wise soul (Firefox), decided to leave my account as it is at present, if Phil is ok with that. I am going to take some time out for reflection and to get all those jobs done that need doing on the Tranny. 

I am going to PM Mothman as I hate to think that he is leaving because of me.

I genuinely didn't realise that I had such good friends here, or that my posts had been well received. As ever with any difficult situation, lessons have been learned.

I hope all those brave Southern Softies survive at Stonehenge and I am sorry not to make it but I decided earlier in the week, in view of the weather forecast and because it was such a long way for me, to give it a miss (regretfully).

Keep those wheels turning.....

WVW :heart:


----------



## runnach (Feb 9, 2012)

runnach said:


> It's a sad world we live in today, folks getting upset with virtual words, then follows the sympathy posts asking those concerned to stay and, there is nothing wrong with this, two members have made a decision, short term, long term, time will tell?
> 
> Innocent Men, Women, and Children are dying every day in Syria, we really need to have a reality check!!!
> 
> !



what you say is so true, in the cold light of day but people dont behave that way.

A few years ago I was the braun for an old lady that loved her garden , when I explained I was going to have to give it up because I was off to France, she was in tears ...... I was crap at gardening so why the tears ? 

I enquired and the answer was " who is going to plant my rasperberry canes"

I was annoyed for a couple of reasons but tried not to show it , the third world scenario you shared although mine was India having been lucky enought to visit the country , and secondly for once I was doing something for me , and not others.

But then it dawned on me that all our problems are what we make them and what is trivial to one is important to the next... It seems part of our brains cant actually rationalise a bit fear or flight refex I guess>

As I mentioned before the net is one dimensional in its communication efficiency I.e no body language etc.

A couple of weeks ago , I had a really bad day when nothing had gone right, and I didnt get the outcome I wanted on just about everything I touched or tried to do.

I then got a call from a friend who shared that a mutual friend had lost their child.......The heartache pain I cant imagine.

Its all relative but human nature we let slip 

Channa


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 9, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> I have ...decided to leave my account as it is at present ... I am going to take some time out for reflection and to get all those jobs done that need doing on the Tranny.



Well done you!

Very pleased


----------



## Apache Two (Feb 10, 2012)

*Burnt dinner*

Hi Jess 
Pleased you are still around and in time hope to read more post from you....but the matter of my burnt
Dinner no doubt you will at some point reimburse me the cost.lol
Take care and one day we shall hopefully meet... 





whitevanwoman said:


> After being urged by Firefox and Kimbowbill to read this thread I have done so and... well, I don't really know what to say except that I'm gobsmacked and very very touched by everyone's messages.  I would like to say thank you to everyone who has taken the time to comment and to let you know that it's much appreciated.
> 
> I have just emailed Phil with an explanation and I have, on advice from a wise soul (Firefox), decided to leave my account as it is at present, if Phil is ok with that. I am going to take some time out for reflection and to get all those jobs done that need doing on the Tranny.
> 
> ...


----------



## Haaamster (Feb 10, 2012)

Glad you're staying WVW, now how do we get Mothman to have a change of heart?
On page one today are two threads from yourself and three from Mothman, gonna be awful quiet around here without folk like you two :sad:


----------



## scampa (Feb 10, 2012)

Well I think that WVW should at least continue her regular "thought for today" thread. 

For some of the members on here, that was the only thought that they had!


----------



## herbenny (Feb 10, 2012)

Please you have had a change of heart WVW.:banana:....was looking forward to meeting you and your waggies but yes your right the weather is pretty harsh at the moment, so we understand.  Hope to see you at the next meet 

Jac


----------



## Admin (Feb 10, 2012)

I am going to close this thread now as I think its for the best.

It is great to see all the support for a fellow member.


----------

